# Update: Zack Khan DVD



## amjad.khan (Jan 21, 2008)

*The much anticipated DVD is finally here, seriously guys this DVD will be something special since Dorian's blood and guts, it's a **ideal Christmas** stocking filler so get stocking folks!!!*

*The DVD is available here at zack's site:*

*http://www.thebiguniverse.com/zackkhan/shop.html*

*£20 within the UK*

*£25 outside the UK*


----------



## BigBiff (Sep 30, 2008)

Think this is one DVD i will be buying  , saw him in meadowhall few month back, i had to look twice lol was funny seeing the looks he got walking round the OASIS lmao.

Edit: he looks strong as **** in those DVD clips, no messing abaaaaat


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

Ive got a copy and its very hardcore. U can see from this dvd that he is going to make a big impact in the USA, 5 plate incline press for reps, the sheer muscle and thickness is unreal. The next Mr O is my predicition in the next 3 years


----------



## Usual Suspect (Sep 4, 2009)

PAULSHEZ said:


> Ive got a copy and its very hardcore. U can see from this dvd that he is going to make a big impact in the USA, 5 plate incline press for reps, the sheer muscle and thickness is unreal. The next Mr O is my predicition in the next 3 years


Hear Hear!! Here come the Brits AGAIN!!!


----------



## jjb1 (Jun 28, 2007)

i didnt realise he was such a strong bodybuilder, he keeps him self quite low key as far as forums ect doesnt he

great service by the way i ordered mine and it was posted in 10 mins


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

My copy came through today, watched the first two segments! proper hardcore like, and Zack is one strong dude!!!


----------



## martin1436114509 (Dec 9, 2005)

got my dvd at the weekend. have to agree that zack is a strong guy. good watch. just got quads with neil hill left to watch


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

i started watching mine last night. Strong as hell and he looks like a cartoon he is so big


----------



## matt p (May 11, 2006)

Possibly the most hardcore quad session i have ever seen! made me feel nautius just watching it lol!


----------



## PAULSHEZ (Jul 2, 2005)

yeah quads proper intense, i watched it quickly is it right he just does leg extention, leg press and lunges, its the way they do them that is intense


----------



## elferoz1 (Dec 16, 2009)

how quick did everybody get their dvd mine said emailed out last monday the 7th but no dvd yet pusing 9th day and zack said it'd be here 5-7 days. But i live in the usa where does everybody else on this thread live. Tell me more about it how long is the dvd cuz it's pising me off not having mine thanx yall


----------



## Galtonator (Jul 21, 2004)

WE ARE ALL UK MATE. I order some crystal light from ebay on the 7th and not arrived yet so i think you may have a wait


----------



## elferoz1 (Dec 16, 2009)

how many minutes long is the dvd....does he train yates style


----------



## A51M (Sep 13, 2007)

this is now on my to-buy list!


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

Very good DVD, Zack is very strong & the workouts are brutal!


----------



## elferoz1 (Dec 16, 2009)

why brutal just because he's screaming what do u mean. Heavy weight and yelling or hit training or what let me know.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2009)

elferoz1 said:


> why brutal just because he's screaming what do u mean. Heavy weight and yelling or hit training or what let me know.


BUY IT :confused1:


----------



## elferoz1 (Dec 16, 2009)

i did its on its way day 9 and waiting it got shipped out last monday on the 7th but no dvd yet i live ine the states maybe today hopefully


----------



## elferoz1 (Dec 16, 2009)

finally got my dvd holy **** this guy is f-ing huge. Like how he stays heavy and only does 2-3 exercises with about 12 sets total and calls it a day none of this overtraining ****. I can get over how big he is and his forearms holy f-ing god.


----------



## METAL (Sep 14, 2008)

Right, in all seriousness, if you're easily demoralised, i strongly suggest you don't watch this.

I very quickly (and genuinely) thought to myself "What's the fcking point in carrying on!?"

This man is an absolute freak. Very very impressive indeed.


----------



## Haimer (Sep 1, 2008)

METAL said:


> Right, in all seriousness, if you're easily demoralised, i strongly suggest you don't watch this.
> 
> I very quickly (and genuinely) thought to myself "What's the fcking point in carrying on!?"
> 
> This man is an absolute freak. Very very impressive indeed.


I wasn't quite sure what you meant when I saw that first statement, but I read the rest and see what you mean haha. However I use it as motivation, great physique!


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

METAL said:


> Right, in all seriousness, if you're easily demoralised, i strongly suggest you don't watch this.
> 
> I very quickly (and genuinely) thought to myself "What's the fcking point in carrying on!?"
> 
> This man is an absolute freak. Very very impressive indeed.


 Thats what I think when I see you beniching 250kg raw you nutter :beer:


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Great raw DVD....Just shows how genetically gifted he is. As other than the quad workout with Neil Hill, the training is much the same as alot of people do.

Yeh he's very strong, but is it not relative to his size? He does push the sets to failure for sure though....

Just massive all round.......

Find it very inspiring and motivating. Will have to try that quad workout...the extensions as drop sets followed by 3 x 10 rep partials with 5 second rests between each 10reps. Then the leg press 10-12 reps into rest pause at 5 reps with 5 second rests and reps literally dropping to singles after a few 5 reppers......

:rockon:


----------



## METAL (Sep 14, 2008)

BRABUS said:


> Then the leg press 10-12 reps into rest pause at 5 reps with 5 second rests and reps literally dropping to singles after a few 5 reppers......
> 
> :rockon:


And as he's about crying and in severe danger of being crushed to death as he's got nothing left, in a stereotypical vallys accent, Neil Hill says "Stop ****ing about will you and get on with it" Brilliant.

Yes, it is very motivating and i was only joking. I'm sure a similar feeling runs through most of us whenever we watch any of the big dog's dvds. It hasn't stopped us yet though!

Thanks GHS, not quite in the same league as this though! Much much easier to achieve.


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

Its a good watch surprised he never threw up on the leg session


----------



## XL (Aug 12, 2009)

I ordered mine about a week before xmas. Only took two days to arrive & came signed by Zack!

I've recently ordered the James Llewellin & Dave Henry DVDs, has anyone watched these?


----------



## Alex The Kid (Feb 21, 2008)

I have the James L dvd is very good too,training diet supplementation all in


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i wana see this badly :< shame im a tight git. someone torrent it for me lol  ill rep


----------



## GHS (Oct 6, 2008)

Get it up on youtube lads


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

i only want to really see the leg session anyway


----------



## Rebus (May 22, 2006)

Im going to give that leg session a go for my next one....Im assuming it is as it is on the dvd, ie no extra sets done that werent shown???


----------



## The Project (Jul 21, 2007)

This my thinking, why do all the guys now bring out dvds once they have one the british.

Why not do what Dorian did, in his own word, came from a town you have not heard of, worked hard. Went over and beat them, then went home into my den the temple gym, worked hard and done it again. I could be wrong but i see his thinking. keep it under wrapps and they do not know what is gonna hit them. Show if you are gonna but sandbag it and hit them hard.


----------



## Chris4Pez1436114538 (Sep 3, 2007)

would also like to see this but as i dont work agan i would like someone to seed it please lol.


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

Shame you guys wornt think twice about buying steds and gh.. all year long but come to a dvd what cost £20 you morn and what it for free. lol


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

who says any of use buy steds" and gh all year long?

i would pay for it if it was £10 but £20 for a bb'in takes the p1ss a bit, it isnt a bluray hollywood movie. he should do it for the fans and £10 is enough for a traininng dvd


----------



## MuscleButt (Feb 4, 2009)

Well how many stars sign their blueray copy for you!!! At least with James and Zack they write personal messages and makes a good gift for someone!!!  .


----------



## METAL (Sep 14, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> who says any of use buy steds" and gh all year long?
> 
> i would pay for it if it was £10 but £20 for a bb'in takes the p1ss a bit, it isnt a bluray hollywood movie. he should do it for the fans and £10 is enough for a traininng dvd


You don't think they deserve to make a little money? £20 is not a great deal of money for something that interests you and you may learn something from. Maybe we could support our guys a bit better and hope it helps them financially when it comes to them having to travel over to the states and pay their own way to compete???

James' and Zack's dvd's are both very good and very different, so you can rest assured you will have 2 contrasting watches. Not at all "samey".


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

ive seen James' i agree its a good watch


----------



## roy (Feb 8, 2009)

tight wads get it bought!!!!!!


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> who says any of use buy steds" and gh all year long?
> 
> i would pay for it if it was £10 but £20 for a bb'in takes the p1ss a bit, it isnt a bluray hollywood movie. he should do it for the fans and £10 is enough for a traininng dvd


Not really mate, any DVD will cost around £20 when first released and you've got to remember that this is being done on a much smaller scale so production costs will also be higher. I doubt you'll find any bbing DVD go for a tenner on its release; this is the average price IMO.

Anyway, like everyone says you get it signed personally by Zack (with your name on it) so it's well worth the money IMO. I agree - if you're choosing a lifestyle that involves £35+ PW on food and £10+ PW on gear you can shell out for a bbing DVD every once in a while.

That being said, I will stick some clips up on youtube so everyone can see it, although I'm reluctant now as everyone does seem to be a bit of a tight-wad. I've never bought a bbing DVD before as all the ones I've wanted have been available as torrents, but Dorian's new DVD and Zack's DVD aren't available to download so I bought them. If you wanted to see it that bad you'd do the same


----------



## BigDom86 (Jul 27, 2008)

dorians new dvd is out? the one with chris cormier? ill pay for that.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2009)

Its british bodybuilding, support it ffs.


----------



## Big Dawg (Feb 24, 2008)

BigDom86 said:


> dorians new dvd is out? the one with chris cormier? ill pay for that.


No, the blood and guts ultimate edition. It contains the original blood and guts, plus about 4 hours of extra footage, including all his contest wins, guest posings etc.


----------

